# displays de matriz de leds de 8x5



## camilotg (Abr 19, 2008)

es la primera vez que formulo una pregunta en este foro y es la siguiente tengo que diseñar un pequeño tablero con displays de matriz de leds de 8x5 estoy en la tarea de diseñar el pcb pero en las librerias del ares y del eagle no encuentro este tipo de display, en el proteus solamente hay de 7x5 y 8x8 y el diseño tiene que ser obligatoriamente con displays de matriz de 8x5 espero me puedan ayudar con las librerias si pueden

gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 19, 2008)

Si no esta en la libreria puedes crearlo, al menos en eagle que es lo que yo uso.
Hay muchos tutos sobre esto en internet.

Saludos.


----------



## JT-NPN (Abr 19, 2008)

tambien puedes hacer el circuito de control en la pag principal y los leds los pones en un subcircuito, acomodandolos en la distribucion de 8x5 que necesitas, luego al hacer el PCB en el ARES los ordenas segun la distribucion que les diste en el ISIS

suerte


----------



## camilotg (Abr 20, 2008)

gracias por su ayuda ahora estoy en la tarea de buscar tutoriales de eagle para hacer estos diseños


----------



## neciito (Abr 26, 2009)

hola todos hace mucho ando con ganas de hacer una matriz unpoco grandecita pero tengo unos problemas con el eagle  en el PCB tengo la idea de acer una matriz de 8x5 pero que en cada punto tenga 9 leds y pues si alguien podria darme la mano lo agradeceria de antemano me arranco los pelos y con el pcb hasta ahora no puedo mi correo dugar_15@hot.... muchas gracias de antemano si alguien podria ayudarme o darme una idea con el pcb






bueno esta es una idea masomenos de lo qe quiero hacer en pcb haber si ahora esta mas concreta la idea y derrepente alguien me de una idea o ejemplo para poder hacer el pcb


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 26, 2009)

http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/10/12/gigantic-led-alarm-clock/

Por el foro ya se hablo sobre el tema, utilizando poliexpan espandido, el de las bolitas y led potentillos.

Este material es muy utilizado en construccion y hay de varias calidades y plecios, el barato es como el utilizado en embalages con bolitas grandes y el bueno, tambien llamado de alta densidad de de bolitas compactas y es mas facil de trabajar.

En cuanto a lo del PCB y el eagle poco te puedo ayudar si no comentas el problema.
Tu pregunta/respuesta esta mal formulada, una buena respuesta es consecuencia de una solida pregunta.


----------



## neciito (Abr 29, 2009)

bueno espero y alguien me pueda ayudar


----------



## echyzen560 (Ago 19, 2009)

holas
 manes ya ps altoque un display de 8x5 hablen jaja digan todo lo que sepan de eso
 ps


----------

